# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Εμετοφοβία

## unique

Έχει κανείς κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και πως το έχει αντιμετωπίσει;

----------


## panagiwtis23

Τι εννοείς;
Φοβάσαι μην κάνεις εμετό μπροστά σε κόσμο και γίνεις ρεζίλι ή νομίζεις ότι όλοι γύρω σου θα κάνουν εμετό;

----------


## unique

Ζω μόνιμα με έναν φόβο οτι μπορεί να κάνω εμετό ( ασχετο αν είναι μπροστά σε κόσμο ή όχι, το ίδιο είναι για μένα) και αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να προσέχω τι τρώω, να μην τρώω απο έξω μην τυχόν και πάθω καμία δηλητηρίαση και γενικά να μην έχω πολύ καλή σχέση με το φαγητό. Το χειρότερο 
μου είναι αν τυχόν είναι κανείς άρρωστος με το στομάχι του , που τότε κόβω κάθε επάφη για μέρες. 
Το θέμα μου είναι ότι πέρα απο αυτήν την φοβία, έχει αρχίσει και μου προκαλεί πρόβλημα στην υγεία μου καθώς είμαι πολύ λίγα κιλά ( 1,63 - 44kg) και δεν μπορώ να το διορθώσω αφού δεν τρώω ( τρώω λίγο για να μην μου πέσει βαρή και κάνω κανέναν εμετό)

----------


## panagiwtis23

Εγώ νομίζω ότι θες ψυχολόγο γιατί μάλλον είσαι οριακά στην νευρική ανορεξία όπου στο τέλος θα καταλήξεις ότι και να τρως να κάνεις εμετό.
Εγώ το φοβόμουν όταν ξεκίνησα τα αντικαταθληπτικά γιατί μου έφερναν έντονες αναγούλες (χωρίς να κάνω εμετό) και έτσι μέχρι να τα συνηθίσω είχα πάρει από φαρμακείο χάπια για τον εμετό και τα είχα πάντα πάνω μου.

Μπορείς να κάνεις και εσύ αυτό.
Αλλά πρόσεχε κιόλας είσαι λίγα κιλά και θέλεις προσοχή μην συνηθίσει το σώμα σου και μετά τα πετάει όλα.
Η νευρική ανορεξία είναι πολύ άσχημο και σοβαρό πράγμα

----------


## unique

Κοίτα η νευρική ανορεξία είναι κάτι άλλο γιατί αυτοί που έχουν πολλές φορές κάνουν εμετό για να μην παχύνουν και οι περισσότεροι δεν θέλουν να παχύνουν. Εγώ έχω επίγνωση οτι είμαι αρκετά αδύνατη και θέλω να παχύνω απλά δεν μπορώ. Εγώ ο μόνος λόγος που δεν τρώω είναι γιατί φοβάμαι μην κάνω εμετο ............ το οποίο δεν θέλω σε καμία περίπτωση να μου συμβεί. Και γω κουβαλάω καθημερινά αντιεμετικά μαζί μου μην τυχόν και με πιάσει κάτι να πιω.
Νιώθω ότι αν κάνω εμετο θα πεθάνω.

----------


## Diana1982

> Κοίτα η νευρική ανορεξία είναι κάτι άλλο γιατί αυτοί που έχουν πολλές φορές κάνουν εμετό για να μην παχύνουν και οι περισσότεροι δεν θέλουν να παχύνουν. Εγώ έχω επίγνωση οτι είμαι αρκετά αδύνατη και θέλω να παχύνω απλά δεν μπορώ. Εγώ ο μόνος λόγος που δεν τρώω είναι γιατί φοβάμαι μην κάνω εμετο ............ το οποίο δεν θέλω σε καμία περίπτωση να μου συμβεί. Και γω κουβαλάω καθημερινά αντιεμετικά μαζί μου μην τυχόν και με πιάσει κάτι να πιω.
> Νιώθω ότι αν κάνω εμετο θα πεθάνω.


Εγώ πάντως λέω να πας σε κάποιον καλό ψυχολόγο,οι φοβίες σου δεν είναι φυσιολογικές και επίσης πάσχεις από νευρική ανορεξία-εγώ με το ίδιο ακριβώς ύψος είμαι 64 κιλά και είμαι φυσιολογική εμφανισιακά.......
Παρεπιπτόντως το μόνο πραγμα που δεν φοβάμαι είναι ο εμετός....................

ακόμα και δηλητηρίαση να πάθω αποκλείεται να κάνω εμετό-καμιά δοιάρροια παίζει.
Νομίζω ότι έχεις πρόβλημα ανορεξίας-οι ανορεκτικές συνηθως δεν τρώνε-όπως και εσύ.

Αλλά όπως και να χει νομίζω ότι πρεέπει άμεσα να δεις κάποιον/ους ειδικούς....:-)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ζω μόνιμα με έναν φόβο οτι μπορεί να κάνω εμετό ( ασχετο αν είναι μπροστά σε κόσμο ή όχι, το ίδιο είναι για μένα) και αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να προσέχω τι τρώω, να μην τρώω απο έξω μην τυχόν και πάθω καμία δηλητηρίαση και γενικά να μην έχω πολύ καλή σχέση με το φαγητό. Το χειρότερο 
> μου είναι αν τυχόν είναι κανείς άρρωστος με το στομάχι του , που τότε κόβω κάθε επάφη για μέρες. 
> Το θέμα μου είναι ότι πέρα απο αυτήν την φοβία, έχει αρχίσει και μου προκαλεί πρόβλημα στην υγεία μου καθώς είμαι πολύ λίγα κιλά ( 1,63 - 44kg) και δεν μπορώ να το διορθώσω αφού δεν τρώω ( τρώω λίγο για να μην μου πέσει βαρή και κάνω κανέναν εμετό)


εχω περασει κ απο αυτο το σταδιο λοιπον θες τη γνωμη μου? ας αυτο το βιολι με την εμετοφοβια κ πες μας τι συμβαινει με τους γυρω σου κ τι παιζει με αυτους....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> δεν φοβάμαι είναι ο εμετός....................


 μια μερα παλια γυριζα απο τη σχολη κ ειμουν στο λεοφορειο με τη πινακιδα με το ελευθερο σχεδιο κ ετσι που το κραταγα πηγε ενας διπλα μου κ ξερασε πανω του. την αλλη μερα ο καθηγιτης μου πε που ειναι το σχεδιο παιδι μου? κ του λεω το πεταξα γιατι ενας ξερασε πανω του.

----------


## unique

Δεν συμβαίνει στην παρούσα φάση κάτι με τους γύρω μου... ολά καλά...οικογένεια κτλ.... απλά πολύ μικρή έχασα τον πατέρα μου ( 11 χρονών) απο καρκίνο στομάχου.... ο οποίος έκανε καθημέρινα τουλάχιστον 20 φορές εμετό και εγώ τον έβλεπα και τον άκουγα... νομίζω απο εκεί ξεκινάνε όλα... στα 13-14 είχα μόνιμα έναν κόμπο στον λαιμό με απότέλεσμα πάλι να μην τρώω... το ξεπέρασα μετα απο 2 χρόνια ετσι απλά.... περάσα αρκετά χρόνια χωρίς τέτοιες φοβίες... ή μάλλον καλύτερα όχι σε αυτήν την ένταση... δηλ. να το σκέφτομαι κάθε μέρα... τώρα όμως έχω φτάσει σε απόγνωση γιατί βλέπω οτι με έχει πάρει η κατω βόλτα με τα κιλά. Πρέπει κάτι να κάνω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

α καταλαβα κ ποσα χρονια το σλκεφτοσουν αυτο κ δε το ελεγες?

----------


## unique

Τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια νομίζω οτι το έχω μόνιμα στο μυαλό μου... άλλες φορές πιο έντονα και άλλες πιο χαλαρα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια νομίζω οτι το έχω μόνιμα στο μυαλό μου... άλλες φορές πιο έντονα και άλλες πιο χαλαρα.


 αρα αυτο σου φταιει ποσο πολυ θα εχεις φορτωσει οτα αυτο συνεβει στα 11 σου χρονια θα ειναι παρα πολα αυτα που θα ειχες να πεις

----------


## unique

οντως.........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αλλά όπως και να χει νομίζω ότι πρεέπει άμεσα να δεις κάποιον/ους ειδικούς....:-)


αμαν πια τι ητοπαθεια ειναι αυτη ειδες οτι βγηκε ακρη?




> οντως.........


ε τοτε αφου ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις ξερεις κ πως να βγεις απο ολη αυτη τη κατασταση αρχισε να μιλας κ θα εξαφανιστουν ολα το ιδιο εκανα κ γω....

----------


## unique

Μόνο με ομιλία σε ειδικο το ξεπεράσες η και με κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή ;

----------


## nefi35

εχω κ εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με τον εμετο.τι πρεπει να κανω????νιωθω πολυ στεναχωρια που το εχω αυτο.....το σκεφτομαι να βγω εξω μηπως με πιασει κ κανω εμετο η αν φαω κατι ανχωνομαι στην ιδεα κ νομιζω οτι θελω να τα βγαλω....

----------


## 66psy

κι αντε πες οτι γινεται -κανεις εμετο- τι τοσο κακο πιστευεις οτι θα προκαλεσει αυτο?

----------


## nefi35

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.απο τη μια λεω αυτο οτι κ να κανω νταξει και?.απο την αλλη ομως αγχωνομαι αν το σκεφτω!!!ειδικα αν ειμαι εξω βολτα!! αν ειναι να βγω την ιδια μερα δεν θα φαω τιποτα για να ειναι το στομαχι μ αδειο ωστε να μην βγαλω τιποτα αν μ ερθει τελικα.κ με αδειο στομαχι οταν παω να κανω εμετο βγαζω μονο σαλιο τιποτα παραπανω...αλλα θελω να μου φυγει αυτη η ιδεα γιατι με κραταει πισω σε πολλα πραγματα.... :(

----------


## μυσπ

> εχω κ εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με τον εμετο.τι πρεπει να κανω????νιωθω πολυ στεναχωρια που το εχω αυτο.....το σκεφτομαι να βγω εξω μηπως με πιασει κ κανω εμετο η αν φαω κατι ανχωνομαι στην ιδεα κ νομιζω οτι θελω να τα βγαλω....


Καλησπερα σου μελος,καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι μια φοβια σου ολο αυτο δεν εισαι ασθενης για να κανεις διαρκως εμετο,παντως για να εισαι καλυτερα μπορεις να εχεις παντα μαζι σου μια σακουλα για να σκεφτεσαι οτι ετσι κ κανεις εμετο θα εχεις κατι να τον μαζευεις,ολα στο μυαλο ειναι φροντισε να τρως καλα για να μην αποδυναμωνεσαι κ οσο το δυνατον υγειινα κ προσθεου μακρυα απο φαστ φουντ

----------


## 66psy

> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.απο τη μια λεω αυτο οτι κ να κανω νταξει και?.απο την αλλη ομως αγχωνομαι αν το σκεφτω!!!ειδικα αν ειμαι εξω βολτα!! αν ειναι να βγω την ιδια μερα δεν θα φαω τιποτα για να ειναι το στομαχι μ αδειο ωστε να μην βγαλω τιποτα αν μ ερθει τελικα.κ με αδειο στομαχι οταν παω να κανω εμετο βγαζω μονο σαλιο τιποτα παραπανω...αλλα θελω να μου φυγει αυτη η ιδεα γιατι με κραταει πισω σε πολλα πραγματα.... :(


το αντιστροφο απο εναν αγοροφοβικο ξερω γω:P 

πρεπει να το παλεψεις μονος σου.. μικρα βηματα την φορα.
δοκιμασε δλδ να φας πριν βγεις, αλλα λιγο-μικρη ποσοτητα-... την επομενη ημερα λιγο πιο πολυ και παει λεγοντας.. 
οταν πιανεις τον εαυτο σου να αγχωνεται με το να σκεφτεσαι οτι μπορει να κανεις εμετο, προσπαθησε να ξεχαστεις.. πως? μιλα σε αυτον που ειναι διπλα σου απο την παρεα, αν εισαι μονος παρε καποιον τηλ, αν εισαι παλι σπιτι δες μια σειρα που σου αρεσει, σκεψου κατι ευχαιριστο...
γενικως να επαναλαβεις απο μεσα σου οτι τιποτα δεν προκειται να γινει. ολοι οι ανθρωποι τρωνε και βγαινουν (πολλοι μαλιστα βγαινουν για να φανε π.χ σε μια ταβερνα :P) και κανενας δεν ξερναει εγω γιατι?
καπως ετσι δλδ..
τωρα αν δεις οτι απο μονος σου δεν, καλο θα ηταν να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο, διοτι η μακροχρονια χρηση αυτης της τακτικης μπορει να σου φερει προβληματα υγειας (π.χ στο στομαχι σου, να φτασεις σε πολυ χαμηλα κιλα κλπ) οπως τα ξερεις και συ ασφαλως.
αν παλι αυτο το θεμα το εχεις ηδη αρκετο καιρο, ισως το πρωτο βημα να ειναι να πας σε ψυχολογο, ωστε να σε καθοδηγησει αυτος ως προς το τι πρεπει να κανεις μονος σου..

εγω με αλλα λογια στην θεση σου θα εβλεπα ποσο χρονικο διαστημα μου συμβαινει αυτο, ποσο εντονο ειναι, αν τα κιλα μου ειναι πολυ μειωμενα απο το κανονικο και θα επραττα σνσλογως.
βεβαια σκοπος ειναι να μην φτασεις στο εσχατο σημειο για να πας τελικα σε εναν ειδικο, απλως εγω το λεω σαν μια προσπαθεια πρωτα μονος σου κι αν δεις οτι δεν -π.χ το δοκιμασεις για 5μερες, λεω εγω τωρα- τοτε ισως να εκλεινες ενα ραντεβου..

οικονομικη δυνατοτητα για θεραπεια εχεις βασικα?
τα κιλα σου πως ειναι?

----------


## nefi35

[QUOTE=66psy;541357]το αντιστροφο απο εναν αγοροφοβικο ξερω γω:P 

πρεπει να το παλεψεις μονος σου.. μικρα βηματα την φορα.
δοκιμασε δλδ να φας πριν βγεις, αλλα λιγο-μικρη ποσοτητα-... την επομενη ημερα λιγο πιο πολυ και παει λεγοντας.. 
οταν πιανεις τον εαυτο σου να αγχωνεται με το να σκεφτεσαι οτι μπορει να κανεις εμετο, προσπαθησε να ξεχαστεις.. πως? μιλα σε αυτον που ειναι διπλα σου απο την παρεα, αν εισαι μονος παρε καποιον τηλ, αν εισαι παλι σπιτι δες μια σειρα που σου αρεσει, σκεψου κατι ευχαιριστο...
γενικως να επαναλαβεις απο μεσα σου οτι τιποτα δεν προκειται να γινει. ολοι οι ανθρωποι τρωνε και βγαινουν (πολλοι μαλιστα βγαινουν για να φανε π.χ σε μια ταβερνα :P) και κανενας δεν ξερναει εγω γιατι?
καπως ετσι δλδ..
τωρα αν δεις οτι απο μονος σου δεν, καλο θα ηταν να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο, διοτι η μακροχρονια χρηση αυτης της τακτικης μπορει να σου φερει προβληματα υγειας (π.χ στο στομαχι σου, να φτασεις σε πολυ χαμηλα κιλα κλπ) οπως τα ξερεις και συ ασφαλως.
αν παλι αυτο το θεμα το εχεις ηδη αρκετο καιρο, ισως το πρωτο βημα να ειναι να πας σε ψυχολογο, ωστε να σε καθοδηγησει αυτος ως προς το τι πρεπει να κανεις μονος σου..

εγω με αλλα λογια στην θεση σου θα εβλεπα ποσο χρονικο διαστημα μου συμβαινει αυτο, ποσο εντονο ειναι, αν τα κιλα μου ειναι πολυ μειωμενα απο το κανονικο και θα επραττα σνσλογως.
βεβαια σκοπος ειναι να μην φτασεις στο εσχατο σημειο για να πας τελικα σε εναν ειδικο, απλως εγω το λεω σαν μια προσπαθεια πρωτα μονος σου κι αν δεις οτι δεν -π.χ το δοκιμασεις για 5μερες, λεω εγω τωρα- τοτε ισως να εκλεινες ενα ραντεβου..

οικονομικη δυνατοτητα για θεραπεια εχεις βασικα?
τα κιλα σου πως ειναι?

το ειχα πιο παλια αυτο αλλα μου εφυγε γιατι ειχα χωρισει εκανα κατι σαν ξεσπασμα τοτε...τωρα μου ξαναηρθε στο μυαλο γιατι περασα μια στεναχωρια και ειχα αναγουλες λογικα γιατι ειχα πυον στην μια αμυγδαλη αλλα δεν ξερω αν ηταν οντως απο το πυον οι αναγουλες. ειμαι 59 κιλα με υψος 1,67 και την φοβια την εχω κανα μηνα και μπορει κ λιγο παραπανω.χθες βγηκα εξω οπως ειπα με αδειο στομαχι για να νιωθω πιο πολυ σιγουρια αλλα ειδα οτι ξεχαστηκα και ημουν καλα κ ενιωσα οπως πιο πριν σαν να ξεσκασα που λεμε.σκεφτομουν οτι αφου δεν εχω φαει τι θα βγαλω και να μ ερθει? κ αμα μου ερθει θα παω στο μπανιο θα κανω την κινηση μονο αφου δεν εχω να βγαλω κατι κ καπως ηρεμησα...λεφτα για ψυχολογο δεν υπαρχουν δυστχως....οταν ειμαι σπιτι δεν αγχωνομαι τοσο οσο αν θα ειμαι εξω με αλλους...αλλα θελω να βγαινω να περναω ομορφα γιατι ετσι ειχα συννηθισει 2 χρονια τωρα κ για αυτο στεναχωριεμαι αλλα με κραταει αυτο και επειδη θα εχω φαει ας πουμε καθομαι μεσα μηπως και κανω εμετο... αλλα χθες που βγηκα ειδα οτι πριν βγω ειχα αγχωθει "μηπως το ενα μηπως το αλλο κ που να βγω τωρα και δεν εχω ορεξη με αυτο που μου συμβαινει" αλλα οταν πηγα ειδα οτι δεν ηταν κ τοσο φοβερο τελικα που το σκεφτομουν και ξεχαστηκα γιατι μιλαγα κλπ κ μου θυμισε το πως ημουν....αλλα με ηρεμησε πιο πολυ το οτι "αφου δεν ειχα φαει πως θα κανω εμετο?θα βγαλω τα υγρα του στομαχου?κλπ"κ οταν τελικα γυρισα σπιτι το πρωι εκατσα και εφαγα κ 1μιση σουβλακι χωρις να με νοιαζει τοσο γιατι με ειχε πιασει το συναισθημα του πως περναγα πριν την φοβια...μακαρι να μου περασει γρηγορα αλλα δεν ξερω πως.... αληθεια τελικα οταν δεν εχεις πιει νερο κ δεν εχεις φαει αν κανεις εμετο τι μπορει να βγαλεις??

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Θυμαμαι καποια στιγμη που επαθα δηλητηριαση ποσο εμετο ειχα κανει..δεν εχω ξανανιωσει πιο ασχημα..μετα για ενα διαστημανε ετρωγα σχεδον τπτ απο φοβο με αποελεσμα να χασω πολλα κιλα....μετα αρχισα να τρωω κανονικα αλλα οχι απ εξω ε μετα μ εφεραν ενα μπεργκερ κ απο τοτε ξαναλυγισα!αρχισα παλι να τρωω τα παντα ξανα κ αφοβα..4-6 μηνες μ πηρε νν ξεχαστω εντελως.επισης με βοηθησε πλ να εχω μαζι μ αντιεεμετικα οπως ειπαν παραπανω.απλα παιδι μ παρε αυτα τα φαρμακα (παμφθηνα κ πλ ηπια) κ αν νιωθεις παλι ανασφάλεια με το φαι πηγαινε σε ειδικο.απ το να εχεις αλλα να αντιμετωπίζεις μετα.αλλα σιγα.αν εχεις τα αντιεμετικα δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τπτ.δοκιμασε το.χαλαρωσε κνφαε να χορτασεις!αα βεβαια τα παιρνεις μονονσε πςριπωση π είσαι ετοιμη να κανεις εμετο η αν εχεις κανει ηδη 1 φορα.ρωτα σ ενα φαρμακειο!

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Να σ πω κ κατι αλλο;φοβασαι μην κανεις εμετο κ βγαινεις νηστικια..δε φοβασαι δλδ μη σε πιάσει καμια αδυναμια κ δεν εισαι καλα κ δεν θα μπορεις να διασκεδασεις;να σκεφτεσαι το φαι ως καυσιμο για τη καλη λειτουργια του σωματις σου.οχι ως κατι που καταστρεφει το στιμαχι

----------


## unique

Ολα ειναι θέμα μυαλού !! Και γω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα εχω δηλ εμετο φοβία και δεν εχω βρει τροπο να το αντιμετωπίσω ακομα. Μονο με την ιδέα οτι μπορει να φάω κατι και να κανω εμετο αρρωσταίνω ετσι και αλλιώς και πεθαίνω απο άγχος. Καθε μερα το ίδιο άγχος. Πραγματικά ανυπόφορο. Για σας μπορει να ειναι παράλογη φοβία ... Για μενα ειναι τοςο δυνατή που μου επηρεάζει την ζωη μου.

----------


## elis

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΕΜΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΕΤΕ 
ΡΩΤΗΣΤΕ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΦΥΓΕΙ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΜΕΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ

----------


## unique

ΜΑ φυσικά και παίρνουμε τουλάχιστον εγω αντιεμετικα. Αλλα ετσι δεν λύσεις το πρόβλημα απλά το διαιωνιζεις!!! Ξέρω ακούγεται παραλογος φόβος .... Αλλα δυστυχώς υπαρχει στην ζωη μου

----------


## elis

ΜΙΣΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ

----------


## elis

LOIPON KOITA ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΥΣΗ ΨΙΛΟΜΠΑΚΑΛΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΙΣΩΣ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΕΜΕΤΙΚΑ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΜΙΝΙΚΑ ΔΛΔ ΧΤΥΠΑΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΝΣΤΑΜΙΝΗ ΚΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΜΕΤΟ
ΤΩΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΟΠ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΧΤΥΠΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΑΜΙΝΗ ΚΛΠ
ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ
ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΔΛΔ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΑΚΡΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΡΤΩΘΕΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΟ
ΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΥΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΣΟΥ
ΤΕΣΠΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΛΥΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΝΟΥΝΕ

----------


## γελα πολυ

Εγω νομιζω οτι κατι αλλο φοβασαι με τον εμετο η με το να καταπιεις κτλ. Τι ειναι αυτο ; επισης τα χρονια της φοβιας - αγχους αυτου ειναι πολλα ..εισαι ηρωας που τ παλεψες μονος σ αλλα με τα κιλα σ νομιζω εχεις φτασει στα ορια σ ..αν ημουν στη θεση σ θα πηγαονα σε ενα γιατρο να μ γραψει καποια αγωγη..παρεπιπτωντος εμενα οταν με πιανςι ταση για εμετο ειναι οταν εχω παρα πολυ μεγαλη στεναχωρια..

----------


## unique

Το ξέρω οτι ειμαι στο όριο. Απο την άλλη δεν θελω να παρω καποιο φαρμακο κτλ ...

----------


## unique

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια ... Δεν θελω να γω να παρω καποιο φαρμακο γι αυτο και το παλεύω ετσι

----------


## elis

μπραβο ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ
ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ ΓΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΒΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΟΡΤΩΘΕΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ

----------


## Guest17012017

Eμένα μου αρέσει πολύ η αίσθηση του να κανω εμετό, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο γαματο στην ζωη και αναφερομαι κυριως στην αισθηση που εχεις μετα την πραξη(νιωθεις υγιεστατος)...Θυμαμαι μια φορα στο δημοτικο είχα ριξει ξύδι στο γάλα μου και προσπαησα να το πιω στα γρηγορα, κατευθειαν εμετός(το γάλα εν τω μεταξυ μετατραπηκε σε μια αηδια σαν βουτυρο)...Μου αρεσει επισης να νιωθω βαρυ το στομαχι μου και να πινω λιγη λεμοναδα στυμενη απο εμενα και να μου περναει μετα απο λιγο, φαση εχει, απορω που μερικοι το φοβαστε:p

----------


## elis

ΚΟΙΤΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΜΕΤΟ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΣΤΑΝΙΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΤΕΧΝΗΤΗ ΔΙΑΥΓΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΝΑΚΟΥΦΙΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΔΕΙΑΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΣ ΕΚΕΙΝΗΣ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ

----------


## unique

Ρε παιδιά φοβία ειναι. Όντως δεν εχει καμία λογική οπως και πολλές άλλες φοβίες που υπάρχουν ομως για κάποιους απο μας ειναι αισθητό πρόβλημα. Ετσι και αλλιώς οι περισσότερες φοβίες ειναι παράλογες ... Ομως υπάρχουν και ταλαιπωρούν πολλούς ανθρώπους. Το σημαντικό ειναι να το καταλάβεις κσι να προσπαθήσεις να το λύσεις !!

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΜΕ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΜΕ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΥΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ 
ΔΛΔ ΑΜΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΨΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΥΣΗ
ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΕΙ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΔΛΔ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΤΡΩΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ
ΟΤΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΜΑ ΦΑΣ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΤΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ

----------


## Sofaki

νομίζω οτι θα σε βοηθούσε να κάνεις μια λίστα με τις σκέψεις σου τα συναισθηματα που σου προκαλουν και σιγα σιγα να προσπαθεις να ελεγχεις τις σκεψεις σου! Εγω προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τον εμετό, μπορώ να σου πω οτι σχεδόν κάθε μήνα με τον περίοδο μου κάνω εμετό γιατι εχω δυσμηνορροια. Αλλά μετα νιώθω μια ανακούφιση τρομερη. Ξερω οτι αυτα που σου λεω δεν σε βοηθουν. Επίσης δεν θεωρω λυση να περνεις αντιεμετικα και σίγουρα αν δεν προσέξεις με τη διατροφη σου σε βλεπω για νευρικη ανορεξία. Κάνε κάτι γι αυτο! Ο εμετός που φοβάσαι είναι πραγματικά εντελώς ακίνδυνος!

----------


## Guest17012017

Εγώ πιστευω ότι με τα αντιεμετικα, την προσεχτική διατροφή κλπ δουλεια δεν θα γινει ποτέ...Εμετό μπορει να μην κανει αλλά θα τον φοβαται όπως και να εχει...Είναι σαν να καποιος να φοβαται πολυ το σκοταδι και για αυτό να έχει συνεχεια αναμενα τα φωτα στο σπιτι του, μερα νυχτα...Κάποια στιγμη θα συμβει κανενα μπλακ αουτ στην περιοχη του και θα βυθισει στο σκοταδι και θα πελαγωσει...Εγω πιστευω ότι το προβλημα πρεπει να λυνεται απο την ριζα...Κάνε την χειρότερη διατροφη που θα τολμουσες να φανταστεις(πχ πατατες με κετσαπ και μερεντα ή γαλα με ξιδι), κανε συνεχεια περιστροφες γυρω απο τον εαυτο σου μεχρι να ζαλιστεις, τρωγε βρωμικα και στο τελος θα ερθει η γνωστη αναγουλα...και όταν τελικα κανεις τον εμετό και πλυνεις το στομα σου θα σου φανουν όλα πολυ καλυτερα...σαν τον κλειστοφοβικο που τον κλειδωσαν στην ντουλαπα και τελικα ανακαλυψε οτι δεν τον πειραζουν οι κλειστοι χωροι...

----------


## elis

ΕΣΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΔΛΔ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ

----------


## Guest17012017

Μα εναν φοβο δεν τον ξεπερνας με το να τον αποφευγεις και να κρυβεσαι συνεχεια πισω απο το δαχτυλο σου...Καποια στιγμη, ειτε θελεις ειτε δεν θελεις, θα πρεπει και να τον αντιμετωπισεις...Σαν τον τυπο που φοβοταν τους κλοουν και τελικα τον πηγαν με το ζορι στο τσιρκο και ανακαλυψε οτι διασκεδαζει μαζι τους...

----------


## unique

Ενα ειναι το σιγουρο .... Οτι το μυαλο παιζει απίστευτα παιχνιδια .... Στην περίπτωση μου αυτο εχει τον έλεγχο και οχι εγω .....

----------


## Frozen78

> Ενα ειναι το σιγουρο .... Οτι το μυαλο παιζει απίστευτα παιχνιδια .... Στην περίπτωση μου αυτο εχει τον έλεγχο και οχι εγω .....


Πώς είσαι σήμερα? Καλημέρα.

----------


## unique

Καλημερα .... Οι μερες περνάνε ... Άλλες με περισσότερο άγχος άλλες με λιγότερο σχετικά με την φοβία μου .... Απλά κανω υπομονή !!!

----------


## unique

Help...!!!!!!

----------


## arntaben

> μια μερα παλια γυριζα απο τη σχολη κ ειμουν στο λεοφορειο με τη πινακιδα με το ελευθερο σχεδιο κ ετσι που το κραταγα πηγε ενας διπλα μου κ ξερασε πανω του. την αλλη μερα ο καθηγιτης μου πε που ειναι το σχεδιο παιδι μου? κ του λεω το πεταξα γιατι ενας ξερασε πανω του.


Χαχαχα αλεξανδρε μου εχει συμβει ακριβως το ιδιο στην δικια μου πινακιδα αλλα με ροχαλα

----------


## unique

Κατι τέτοιο να μου τύχει .... ΧΑ ΧΑ.

----------


## nefi35

Ρε παιδια.τελικα αν δεν εχεις πιει ουτε νερο κ δεν εχεις φαει για καμια μερα(δλδ αδειο στομαχι) κ πας να κανεις εμετο βγαζεις τιποτα?αλλοι λενε οτι δεν βγαζεις τιποτα παρα μονο σαλιο που εχεις στο στομα αλλοι λενε οτι θα βγαλεις τα υγρα απτο στομαχι.τελικα τι ισχυει?βγαζεις κατι η οχι?:confused:

----------


## Aeriko

Δεν έχει σημασία αν βγάζει κάτι το στομάχι ή όχι, από την στιγμή μου γίνεται η σύσπαση είναι ήδη κακό. Και το ερώτημα είναι για πιο λόγο να κάνει σύσπαση ένα άδειο στομάχι? Μήπως κάνεις την ερώτηση για να την κάνεις? Ίσως θέλεις να ρωτήσεις κάτι άλλο και δεν ρωτάς?

Ίσως καλό είναι να αναλύσουμε το τι είναι ο εμετός. Είναι ένα τέρας? Μπαμπούλας? Γιατί του έχετε δώσει τόσο μυθικές διαστάσεις? Τα πράγματα είναι απλά, όσο δύσκολο και αν είναι να το δεχτούμε, εμετό κάνει ο οργανισμός όταν στο στομάχι μπει κάτι δηλητηριώδες και επικίνδυνο, το κάνει για να το αποβάλει, για να μας σώσει. Επίσης σε καταστάσεις έντονου στρες, χημικά που βγάζει ο οργανισμός χτυπάνε, ως επί το πλείστον, το στομάχι κ το έντερο, για να αδειάσει και να είμαστε πιο ελαφροί για να τρέξουμε μακριά από τον κίνδυνο ή για να παλέψουμε να τον αντιμετωπίσουμε. Τα αρχέγονα χρόνια ήταν ζήτημα ζωής κ θανάτου, το κατά πόσο γρήγορος ήσουν σε καταστάσεις στρες όπου σου επιτίθεται ένα αγρίμι. 

Ουσιαστικά ο εμετός δεν είναι ο κακός δαίμονας που ήρθε να μας καταδυναστεύσει, αλλά είναι άμυνα του οργανισμού για να μας προστατέψει! Είναι για το καλό μας! Δεν κινδυνεύουμε όταν κάνουμε εμετό! Ο εμετός είναι φίλος μας (σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες, όχι όταν το κάνουμε κάθε μέρα), δεν είναι εχθρός. 

Τώρα ας πάμε στις φοβίες. Είπαμε ο εμετός είναι μια διαδικασία που αποβάλει, εξωθεί από τον οργανισμό κάτι επικίνδυνο/δηλητηριώδες. Δηλαδή, υπάρχει φοβία να αλλάξω, φόβος μήπως αποβάλω από μέσα μου μια συνήθεια/συμπεριφορά που με δηλητηριάζει, αλλά την έχω συνηθίσει τόσο πολύ που φοβάμαι να την χάσω. Ψυχοσωματικά το στομάχι έχει σχέση με την μητέρα, η μητέρα είναι αυτή που μας μαθαίνει να έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη στον κόσμο γύρο μας, να αισθανόμαστε ασφάλεια και αποδοχή. Ίσως θα πρέπει να σκάψεις σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Ποιες συμπεριφορές έχω υιοθετήσει από την μητέρα μου, τις απεχθάνομαι, θέλω να τις αποβάλω, αλλά φοβούμενη ότι δεν θα έχω πια την έγκριση κ την αποδοχή της μητέρας, φοβάμαι/τρέμω μήπως μου συμβεί κ τις αποβάλω τελικά. 

Μπορεί να μου πεις ότι έχεις τέλεια σχέση με την μητέρα σου. Αλλά εγώ θα σου πω να ψάξεις βαθύτερα...πίσω από την επιφανειακή συμπεριφορά, σκάψε και θα βρεις πολλά!!!!

----------


## nefi35

Καλησπερα.εκανα αυτη την ερωτηση γιατι το ειχα μεγαλη απορια τελικα!!!οταν ειχα ρωτησει ο ενας μ ειπε υγρα ο αλλος τιποτα.η αληθεια ειναι οτι νιωθω πιο χαλαρη οταν εχω χονεψει κ γ αυτο ρωτησα γτ προσπαθω σιγα σιγα να το αποβαλω ολο αυτο.στην ουσια οταν ειναι αδειο το στομαχι δεν ειναι οτι κανει συσπασεις φανταζομαι για να βγαλει κατι.πιστευω ειναι στο μυαλο μ αυτη η αηδια-αναγουλα.αλλα σε περιπτωση που απτο αγχος η κατι παρομιο τελικα πας να κανεις με αδειο στομαχι ηθελα να μαθω αν βγαζεις υγρα η κατι τετοιο.η αληθεια ειναι οτι η μανα μ παντα προσεχε τι τρωει μν την πειραξει κ γενικα δεν ειναι κ η πιο θαραλεα γυναικα.το αστειο ομως της υποθεσης ειναι οτι εχω να κανω εμετο πανω απο 10 χρονια αλλα κ τοτε επειδη δεν θυμαμαι πολλα.θυμαμαι μονο οτι μπορει κ να μην προλαβαινα να παω τουαλετα.οποτε για αυτο να δημιουργηθηκε ολο αυτο.αλλα πραγματικα το εχω αναγκη να μαθω αυτο που σας ειπα για το αδειο στομαχι.

----------


## Aeriko

> ..αλλα πραγματικα το εχω αναγκη να μαθω αυτο που σας ειπα για το αδειο στομαχι.


Πραγματικά δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτή η κύρια ανησυχία σου...η φοβία σου είναι το αποτέλεσμα και όχι η αιτία...πρέπει να ψάξεις στη αιτία και να την λύσεις, αλλιώς θα έχεις συνέχεια τέτοιου είδους ερωτήματα να σε απασχολούν και να σε αποπροσανατολίζουν από το κύριο σου πρόβλημα.

----------


## koritsi83

oti xeirotero .........den to antexw

----------


## unique

Τελικά άραγε το έχει ξεπεράσει κανείς;

----------


## Natsu

και εγο εχω κατι παραομιο αλα μονο οταν 8ελο να κανο εμετο απο διλιτιριαση με το που αναβενει και τον νιοθω φοβαμαι να τον βγαλο για καπιο λογο πρεπει να παναω για ορες να ανεβει 5-6 φορες μεχρι να πο 8α το βγαλο να παει να γαμι8ει

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω εχω εμετοφοβια αλλα φοβάμαι μην κάνει κάποιος και κάνω και γω.. Αν μου έρθει εμετος ολα νορμαλ κάνω... Αλλα δεν εχω κατι που να με αηδιαζει πιο πολύ.. 

Εστάλη από SM-A9000 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Ελπίδα 26

> Έχει κανείς κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και πως το έχει αντιμετωπίσει;


Εαν και έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός απο την ανάρτηση σου σαν καινουριο μέλος τώρα το διάβασα..Αντιμετώπιζω απο παιδί το ίδιο θέμα με εσένα ..
Θυμάμαι μικρή να πηγαινοερχομαι δωμάτιο τουαλέτα και να τρεμω στην ιδέα οτι θα κάνω εμετό..θυμάμαι να έχω την έντονη αναγουλα αλλά να μην μπορώ σε καμια περιπτωση να κάνω εμετό..νόμιζα οτι αν αφήσω τον εαυτό μου σε αυτή την ενέργεια θα πεθάνω...
Θυμάμαι απο τον πανικο να έχω ταχυκαρδίες και να μου κόβεται η αναπνοή.. στην προσπάθεια μου να αναπνευσω δε ,εριχνα πανω μου παγωμενο νερό...δεν ξεχνώ το τρέμουλο και τα δόντια μου να χτυπούν ανεξέλεγκτα...
Το "καλυτερο", κοπελα πια σε εξοδο με το αγόρι μου παθαινω τροφική δηλητηρίαση...εκεί πια δεν έχω έλεγχο της κατάστασης( σε αλλες περιπτώσεις προσπαθούσα με νύχια και με δόντια να αποφυγω τον εμετό),οπότε και κάνω συνεχόμενους εμετούς.. Ηταν και η αρχή του τέλους που κράτησε πολλά χρόνια βέβαια αλλά με έφερε στο σήμερα που πλεον δεν ζω κάτω απο την συνεχόμενη απειλή του...
Στα χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν μέχρι το σήμερα εφτασα σε σημείο σχεδόν να κοψβ το φαγητο και να τρεφομαι με ξηρή τροφή τύπου φρυγανιά ψωμί και αυτά γιατί μέσα στο μυαλό είχα πειστεί οτι τα συγκεκριμένα δεν μπορούν να με δηλητηρίασουν...
Ετρωγα και παντα κοιτούσα το ρολόι και μετραγα με αγωνία τις 2,5. -3 ώρες που μου είχε πει ο γιατρός οτι μπορει ν εμφανίζονται τα συμπτωματα μετα απο προβληματική τροφή...
Ολη αυτή η κατάσταση με έκανε να υποφέρω... Ειχα πλεον μια μονιμη αναγουλα να με συνοδευει και εφτασα σε γαστρεντερολογο ο οποιος μετα απο γαστροσκοπηση διέγνωσε νεύρωση στομάχου και μου έδωσε κάποια χαπια που φοβηθηκα να τα πάρω μην παθω τίποτα και κάνω εμετό !!!
Εφτασα να ζυγιζω 42 κιλα και να τρεμω να βγω απο το σπίτι μου...
Να φανταστεις μέχρι και την μέρα του γάμου μου φοβόμουν να πιω απο το κρασί την ωρα της τελετής και αργότερα στην δεξίωση δεν έφαγα την τούρτα που ανταλάσσει το ζευγαρι στην γνωστή διαδικασία ! Είχα πάθει όχι απλα φοβία αλλά ψύχωση...
Κάποια στιγμή έγινε το κλικ στον εγκέφαλο μου μετα όμως απο τις δυο μου εγκυμοσύνες που ντρέπομαι που το λέω εκανα χρηση αντιεμετικων μιας και ο γιατρός έκρινε οτι χειρότερο κακό θα έκανε το αντίθετο...
Μετα την γέννεση των μικρών μου λοιπόν και βλέποντας τα μικρά μου να τρέμουν στην ιδέα του εμετού είπα Ώπα! Οχι δεν θα το αφήσω ν το περάσουν αυτό...και έτσι κάπως άρχισα να εκτίθεμαι σιγά-σιγά σε τροφές που μέχρι τότε δεν έβαζα στο στόμα μου...
Δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολο αντίθετα ετρεμα από το φόβο μου καθημερινά όμως έχοντας όπως σου είπα κίνητρο τα παιδιά μου σήμερα Τρώω τα πάντα και μη σου πω από άλλα ψυχολογικά η δεν ξέρω τι που με διακατέχουν ,κατεβαζω τον αγλεορα! 
Κάποιες φορές πέφτω στην παγίδα του φόβου αλλά εκείνη την ώρα επιβεβαιώνω τον εαυτό μου ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάθω τίποτα και κατευθείαν καταπιάνομαι με κάτι και το αφήνω πίσω .όσο αυτό επιστρέφει τόσο εγώ συμπεριφέρομαι ανάλογα..
Εύχομαι τώρα πια να εχεις βρει και εσύ την γαλήνη ...!

Εστάλη από LEAGOO M8 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## unique

Χαίρομαι πραγματικά .. γιατι καταλαβαίνω οτι υπαρχει ελπίδα τελικά !!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Χαίρομαι πραγματικά .. γιατι καταλαβαίνω οτι υπαρχει ελπίδα τελικά !!


καλημερα.εσυ δεν το εχεις ξεπερασει ακομη.ειχα και εγω στο παρελθον αλλα σχεδον το ξεπερασα αυτο.

----------


## unique

Εγω δυστυχώς δεν το εχω ξεπεράσει και δεν ειμαι και σίγουρη οτι θα το ξεπεράσω ποτε ....

----------


## Immoral

Δεν ξερω αν θα το δεις , αλλα να ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι μονη σου , ειμαστε ολοι μαζι σε αυτο και εχω και εγω την ιδια ψυχωση με λιγο διαφορετικο τροπο . Ευχομαι να το εχεις ξεπερασει και αν οχι πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη με καποιο τροπο θα το ξεπερασεις .

----------


## kartpal

Έχω και εγώ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα σε νιώθω απόλυτα. Εμένα ξεκίνησε απο όταν ήμουν 12 που ήμουν ένα παιδί που έτρωγε πολύ. Μια μέρα έφαγα τόσο πολύ που σηκώθηκα απ τον ύπνο για να κάνω εμετό και απο τότε άρχισε ο γολγοθάς. Για 1 χρόνο δεν έτρωγα σχεδόν τπτ και έχασα μέσα σε 1 εξάμηνο 12 κιλά. Αφου το ξεπερνάω αυτό μετά μου έμεινε μόνο η φοβία μήπως κάποιος άλλος κάνει εμετό δίπλα μου. Πριν ταξιδέψω κοιτάω τα μποφόρ όχι γιατί ζαλίζομαι αλλά μήπως ζαλιστεί κάποιος άλλος και κάνει εμετό. Μια φορά στη δουλειά μου έτυχε να κάνει εμετό μια κοπέλα που ήταν έγκυος και άρχισα να τρέχω σαν τρελή για να φύγω, ένιωσα άσχημα για την κοπέλα. Και το χειρότερο? Δεν έχω κάνει δική μου οικογένεια γιατί τα παιδιά αρρωσταίνουν συνέχεια και κάνουν εμετούς και δεν θα μπορέσω να τα υποστηρίξω. Μεγάλο πρόβλημα παιδιά. 

Εδω και 2 μήνες κάνω θεραπεία για αγχώδη διαταραχή γενικά με abilify και enlift ελπίζω να βοηθήσει και σ αυτό. Το άγχος μου μειώθηκε αρκετά, η μελαγχολία όχι όμως. Θα δούμε είναι αρχή ακόμα. Να δω τώρα πως θα αντιμετωπίζω απο δω και μπρος το θέμα του εμετού. 
Σου προτείνω να δεις ειδικό μήπως ξεκινήσεις και συ κάποια θεραπεία. Απο μόνη σου δύσκολο.

----------


## el.gre

γεια σου kartpal παιρνω κι εγω enlift αλλα δεν ειναι αρκετο.εχω παρα πολλες φοβιες.μου εχει γραψει ο γιατρος αριπιπραζολη αλλα φοβαμαι να το παρω.σ εχει βοηθησει εσενα?σου δημιουργησε παρενεργειες?φοβαμαι γιατι ειναι αντιψυχωτικο.δεν εχω παρει ποτε αντιψυχωτικο

----------


## kartpal

> γεια σου kartpal παιρνω κι εγω enlift αλλα δεν ειναι αρκετο.εχω παρα πολλες φοβιες.μου εχει γραψει ο γιατρος αριπιπραζολη αλλα φοβαμαι να το παρω.σ εχει βοηθησει εσενα?σου δημιουργησε παρενεργειες?φοβαμαι γιατι ειναι αντιψυχωτικο.δεν εχω παρει ποτε αντιψυχωτικο


Γεια και πάλι. Τι φοβίες έχεις εσύ? Παίρνεις το enlift μόνο του? Εγω είχα ξεκινήσει πριν 2 μήνες με abilify. Είχα λίγες παρενέργειες μόνο τις 2-3 πρώτες μέρες. Είχα λίγη ταχυκαρδία και ανησυχία όχι όμως κάτι το τρομερό. Μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες ξεκίνησα μαζί και το enlift. To abilify το ξεκινησα σε σιρόπι σε πολύ χαμηλή δόση. 0,5 mg για 4 μέρες, μετά 1 mg για άλλες 4 και σταδιακά έφτασα στα 5. Αξίζει τον κόπο είναι καλό φάρμακο χωρίς ιδιαίτερες παρενέργειες. Σε μένα είχε μόνο αυτά που σου έγραψα. Τώρα στους 2 μήνες συνδυαστικά πάω πολύ καλά. Μου μειώθηκε πολύ το άγχος, σχεδόν εξαφανίστηκε, νιώθω σταθερά ήρεμη και δεν νιώθω αυτή τη μελαγχολία που είχα πριν ξεκινήσω. Να ξέρεις όμως χρειάζεται χρόνο. Μετά τον πρώτο μήνα είδα τη σταθερή διαφορά. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα. Ό,τι άλλη απορια έχεις γι αυτα τα 2 φάρμακα μπορείς να με ρωτήσεις

----------


## Rainbow86

Την έχω και εγώ αυτή την φοβία από πολύ μικρή. Αλλά μου περνάει από το μυαλό μόνο όποτε είμαι άρρωστη ή έχω τάση για εμετό. Ευτυχώς είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που δεν κάνουν ποτέ εμετό οπότε πιστεύω ότι άδικα φοβάμαι!

----------


## teacher40

εγώ παθαίνω ταχυπαλμία και τρέμω τη στιγμή που η μικρή μου - 7 ετών - θα αρρωστήσει με γαστρεντερίτιδα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχει νοσηλευτεί όλες τις φορές που έχει πάθει γαστρεντερίτιδα, γιατί αφυδατώνεται. Εγώ με το που θα πει πονάει η κοιλιά ή αν δε φάει όσο συνήθως φοβάμαι και όλη νύχτα ξαγρυπνάω δίπλα της μήπως κάνει εμετό. Πάω σε ψυχολόγο εδώ κι ένα χρόνο, έχω πάει και παλιότερα σε άλλη και σε σύμβουλο γάμου με τον άντρα μου (για άλλα θέματά μας αλλά συζητήσαμε κι αυτό), όλοι συμφωνούν ότι μάλλον η ρίζα είναι ένα προβλημα σοβαρότατο υγείας που έχει ο άντρας μου (χρόνια νεφρική ανεπάρκεια και καρκίνο νεφρού) που ξεκίνησε με κολικούς οι οποίοι κατέληγαν σε εμετούς. Αυτό όμως δε με βοηθάει. Και παλιότερα είχα έναν φόβο. Όταν έμεινε έγκυος η πρώτη σκέψη μου ήταν ωχ...τώρα θα έχω ανακατέματα κι εμετούς; και είχα ψάξει να βρω αν υπάρχει κάποιο σιρόπι που επιτρέπεται να πίνουν οι έγκυες. Ευτυχώς δε χρειάστηκε. Όταν άρχισα να ταίζω τη μικρή μου φοβόμουν μην κάνει εμετό....όταν ήταν να της δώσω σιρόπι το ίδιο...όταν την πιάνει βήχας τη νύχτα ...υπάρχει κανείς να ξεπέρασε το πρόβλημα και με ποιον τρόπο;

----------


## asperger39

εγω σε μικρη ηλικία ειχα θεματα κι πραγματικα το να ξερνας ειν πολυ ασχημο πραμα ????????

----------

